# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  βαφη/finishing Piano Black

## nick1974

Ελπιζω αυτη ειναι η σωστη εννωτητα.
Τεσπα, πιστευω αρκετοι ενδιαφερονται για το συγκεκριμενο τυπο finishing touch και για ηχεια αλλα και ισως και για κουτια κατασκευων, και μια και με εποιασε κι εμενα να φτιαξω τα καινουργια ηχεια που φτιαχνω με τετοιο τροπο βαφης μοιραζομαι το πολυ ενδιαφερον fast βιντεακι που βρηκα το οποιο αν και ενδεικτικο ειναι αρκετα κατατοπιστικο.
Με λιγα λογια αφου ολοκληρωσουμε βαφες και τριψιματα και ισως και epoxy για τους πιο μερακληδες (η τεσπα για τους cheaters  :Tongue2:  ) κι αφου περασουμε στα πολυ ψιλα γυαλοχαρτα 1000,1500,2000, το τελικο στιλβωμα που δινει αυτη την απιστευτη γυαλαδα γινεται με  σκονη απο μια πετρα που τελικα στα Ελληνικα ονομαζεται *Θηραικη Γη* (δεν ξερω αν εχει και σε τιποτα αλλα μααζια αλλα εγω βρηκα στο ΑΒΙΟ, που αγοραζω και καποια ειδη ζωγραφικης. https://www.abio.gr/index.php/el/com...iraiki-gi---1k Θεωρω βεβαια οτι η τιμη στο συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι ΙΣΩΣ ειναι λιγο ψιλοφουσκωμενη, και ισως καποιος επιπλοποιος η οργανοποιος να γνωριζει και καλυτερες πηγες. Εχω βρει επισεις σε τσουβαλια σε τιμη χωμα, αλλα επειδη το πουλανε ως δομικο υλικο δεν ξερω αν εχει την καταλληλη κοκομετρια γι αυτο δε το ρισκαρα).Πιθανο οσοι εχουν ασχοληθει να διαβασαν οτι το τελικο στιλβωμα γινεται με μια πετρα και να πηγε στο μυαλο τους καποια πετρα που χρησιμοποιειται σε τεχνικες αγιογραφιας για το γυαλισμα του χρυσου, αλλα αυτο ειναι παρανοηση που αν δοκιμαστει θα φερει κακιστο αποτελεσμα που θα μας ξαναστειλει στο χρωματοπωλειο για 80ρια/100ρια, ενω το σωστο ειναι η σκονη της πετρας.
Για πανακια τα καλυτερα που βρηκα ειναι αυτα που εχει στα σουπερ μαρκετ για γυαλισμα επιπλων με μικροινες, και απ οτι λενε σε ολα τα tutorials αφου τελειωσουμε με τα γυαλισματα, το τελικο στιλβωμα καλο ειναι να το κανουμε δυο βδομαδες μετα

----------

billys7 (31-05-19)

----------


## nepomuk

Σχεδον offtopic αλλα αφου ανοιξες εδω θεμα , για δωσε κατι παραπανω για τα κανουργια ηχεια που φτιαχνεις .
Κατ αρχην εννοεις τις καμπινες , την ξυλοκατασκευη και το φινισρισμα η συνολικα με επιλογη πανακριβων μοναδων κτλπ ;
Πας δηλγια κατι ελιτιστικο ,ακραιο ;η ενα πολυ καλο ζευγος με ορους γενικου πληθυσμου;
Τελος θα ηθελα να μου προτεινεις ετοιμη πλακετα κροσοβερ απο Banggood (απο εσας εδω εμαθα τα κολπα),για ενα παμπαλαιο ζευγος ηχειων ιδιοκατασκευη απο τα νεανικα μου χρονια 
που ακομα το εχω σε χρηση ,σε δευτερευοντες χωρους.
Τριδρομο ακουστικης αναρτησης ,με 12 ιντσο γουφερ , μοναδες Philips Απο Μπουριωτη , αν θυμασαι το καταστημα .
Ως εχουν υπαρχει σημαντικη αποκλιση στο volume το ενα απο το αλλο , τεσπα καποια στιγμη ειχα αλλαξει κροσοβερ με οτι βρηκα μπροστα μου .
Τιμαι λογικαι με ορους γενικου πληθυσμου , παντως αξιοπρεπες   δηλ..... το ζευγος  καπου στα 30 ευρω.

----------


## nick1974

> Σχεδον offtopic αλλα αφου ανοιξες εδω θεμα , για δωσε κατι παραπανω για τα κανουργια ηχεια που φτιαχνεις .Κατ αρχην εννοεις τις καμπινες , την ξυλοκατασκευη και το φινισρισμα η συνολικα με επιλογη πανακριβων μοναδων κτλπ ;



ολα στην ωρα τους,προς το παρον μοιραζομαι ενα θεμα που νομιζω απασχολει κι αλλους.btw ΔΕΝ ειμαι Iphone-ακιας να επιλεγω με την τιμη και δεν ξερω γιατι εχεις αυτη την εντυπωση.Αν ημουν τετοιος χλιδεμπορας δε θα ασχολουμουν καν να ψαχνω η να φτιαχνω οτιδηποτε, απλως θα νοικιαζα εναν που ξερει και θα του λεγα "φτιαξε μου αυτο" αντιθετως σε ολη μου τη ζωη εγω ειμαι ο ..."ενοικιαζομενος"



> Τελος θα ηθελα να μου προτεινεις ετοιμη πλακετα κροσοβερ απο Banggood (απο εσας εδω εμαθα τα κολπα),για ενα παμπαλαιο ζευγος ηχειων ιδιοκατασκευη απο τα νεανικα μου χρονια που ακομα το εχω σε χρηση ,σε δευτερευοντες χωρους.Τριδρομο ακουστικης αναρτησης ,με 12 ιντσο γουφερ , μοναδες Philips



 που πρεπει να κοβει?Το crossover ειναι το Α και το Ω ενος ηχειου. Αν ξερεις συχνοτητες αποκοπης τοτε ειτε βρισκεις κατι να ταιριαζει ειτε πας σε κατασκευη. Αν δεν τις ξερεις πρεπει να δεις απ τα datasheet των μοναδων, αλλα και να υπολογιστει και η καμπινα (το τελευταιο ειναι το δυσκολο της υποθεσης)Αν  οι μοναδες ειναι ταιριασμενες ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολα τα πραγματα, αλλα αν το crossover πρεπει να ταιριαξει μοναδες με ανομοιογενες spl τοτε αρχιζουν τα δυσκολα οπου χρειαζονται υπολογισμοι (για διδρομα θα ηταν ευκολο να βρεθει και ετοιμη λυση στο 99.9% των περιπτωσεων)Το οτι τα ηχεια ειναι ακουστικης αναρτησης βοηθαει παντως (εχουν λιγοτερες ιδιοτροπιες) αλλα και παλι συντονισμοι σιγουρα υπαρχουν.Αν δε σε ενδιαφερει το καλυτερο (τη στιγμη που λες πως τα χεις απλα ως δευτερευοντα/τριτευοντα) τουλαχιστο βρες οι μοναδες που πρεπει να αποκοπουν



> Απο Μπουριωτη , αν θυμασαι το καταστημα .



δεν υπαρχει ηλεκτρονικος η χομπυστας που να ασχοληθηκε με κατασκευες ηχειων στα early 90s και μην τον θυμαται.Και στα περιοδικα οι μοναδες που διναν στις κατασκευες συνηθως μονο σ αυτον βρισκονταν (και μαλλον πρεπει να επαιζε και "συμφωνια" η "διαρροες πληροφοριων" πριν εκδοθουν αφου καποιες φορες βρισκονταν ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ  :Lol:  ...τουλαχιστο αυτο μου συνεβει οταν ειχα παει να φτιαξω τα πρωτα μου ηχεια απο ...δε θυμαμαι ποιο περιοδικο... elector ισως? νομιζω πρεπει να ταν το 88 η το 89 κι ειχα παει για τις μοναδες και τα υλικα του crossover και τελικα κατεληξα με τα ηχεια που ηθελα σε κιτ -και τις καμπινες εννωειται, τα αποσβεστικα, ολα κομπλε- χαχαχαχα και μαλιστα μολις ειχε δημοσιευτει)



> Ως εχουν υπαρχει σημαντικη αποκλιση στο volume το ενα απο το αλλο , τεσπα καποια στιγμη ειχα αλλαξει κροσοβερ με οτι βρηκα μπροστα μου .Τιμαι λογικαι με ορους γενικου πληθυσμου , παντως αξιοπρεπες δηλ..... το ζευγος καπου στα 30 ευρω.



τα crossover δεν πανε με την τιμη αλλα με τις συχνοτητες αποκοπης. Αν τις ξερεις και αν δε χρειαζεται μειωση εντασης του tweeter σε 10 λεπτα σου βγαζω υλικα και σχεδιο.Αν δεν τις ξερεις καλο ειναι να βρεις το αρχικο σχεδιο αν ηταν απο καποιο περιοδικο γιατι ναι μεν με τις μοναδες βρισκεις ακρη, αλλα με τις καμπινες υπαρχει ενας βαθμος δυσκολιας, εκτος κι αν ξερεις συχνοτητες συντονισμου, αποσβεσεις κτλ (η τουλαχιστο να ξερεις τα πραγματικα λιτρα τους, και τις διαστασεις)

----------


## nepomuk

> ολα στην ωρα τους,.btw ΔΕΝ ειμαι Iphone-ακιας να επιλεγω με την τιμη




Ευχαριστω για την ανταποκριση , τις μοναδες αγορασα απο Μπουριωτη* αρχες 80'ς, καμπινες made by father .. επιπλοποιος .
Ψαχνω για κατι ..  αν μου επιτρεπεις "universal" ,"generic" crossover , τριδρομο , που να μπλεκω τωρα με υπολογισμους .. 
Κουτουρου σταθηκα σε αυτο : https://www.banggood.com/2-Pcs-L-380...r_warehouse=CN
Μακροσκοπικα καλο δειχνει ειναι και εντος budget,αν δεν εχεις αντιρρηση . Η χρηση πλεον των ηχειων ειναι τριτευουσα , αν ερθει κανεις μουσαφιρης ...

Οταν απο το μερος συναγουμε συμπερασματα δια το ολον, υποπιπτουμε σε σφαλμα.
Πχ προμηθευτηκες MotherBoard , "Τουμπανο" κατα το κοινως λεγομενο στο ηχητικο σκελος και 
παρ΄ ολα αυτα  ψαχνοσουνα για το κατι παραπανω με λαμπατους ενισχυτες ακουστικων , εξωτερικο D/A
κτλπ, οποτε υπεθεσα οτι στον ηχο τλχ δεν τσιγκουνευεσαι .
Επισης εχεις δηλωσει πρωην Σαμσονακιας .

Εξακολουθω να επιμενω οτι το  "κινητο" σου δεν συναδει την σημερον ημερα με τον λοιπο
ηλεκτρονικο  εξοπλισμο ,οταν με 4 κατοσταρικα κατεβαινεις στα 7nm και οσο ναναι 
ηχητικα θα ακουγεται καλυτερα.


*Ειχα ακουσει πολυ μετα απο εναν "ηχειακια" DIY ,που ειχε προσλαβει η smart Kit (Αγ Κων/νου) ,οτι ο Μπουριωτης
ειχε την αποκλειστικοτητα -μονοπωλιο στα μεγαφωνα της Philips , Οποτε  το κερδος  ηταν αναλογο.
Την εψαχνα για καποια αναβαθμιση tweeter με το "gold" αν θυμαμαι καλα της Seas.
Γενικευσα το θεμα  ως σχεδιασμο και  ιδιοκατασκευη Home ηχειων , αναμενουμε με ενδιαφερον το πονημα σου.

----------


## nick1974

> Ευχαριστω για την ανταποκριση , τις μοναδες αγορασα απο Μπουριωτη* αρχες 80'ς, καμπινες made by father .. επιπλοποιος .
> Ψαχνω για κατι .. αν μου επιτρεπεις "universal" ,"generic" crossover , τριδρομο , που να μπλεκω τωρα με υπολογισμους ..



generic crossover ειναι κατι που δεν υπαρχει.
Τωρα αν δε σε ενδιαφερει και τοσο η αποκριση βαλε οποιο σ αρεσει και ρυθμισε τις διαφορες με το equalizer αν εχεις.





> Οταν απο το μερος συναγουμε συμπερασματα δια το ολον, υποπιπτουμε σε σφαλμα.
> Πχ προμηθευτηκες MotherBoard , "Τουμπανο" κατα το κοινως λεγομενο στο ηχητικο σκελος και 
> παρ΄ ολα αυτα ψαχνοσουνα για το κατι παραπανω με λαμπατους ενισχυτες ακουστικων , εξωτερικο D/A
> κτλπ, οποτε υπεθεσα οτι στον ηχο τλχ δεν τσιγκουνευεσαι .
> Επισης εχεις δηλωσει πρωην Σαμσονακιας .



επιλεγω με βαση specs, και το τι θελω να κανω, ειτε σα λειτουργικο αποτελεσμα ειτε σαν οπτικο ειτε για να ικανοποιησω οποιοδηποτε βιτσιο μου (οπως καλη ωρα οι υπολογιστες μου)
Αν αυτο ειναι ακριβο η φθηνο η παμφθηνο η πανακριβο ειναι δευτερευον ζητημα (εκτος κι αν ειναι για εγκεφαλικα οποτε παω σε μεση λυση)





> Εξακολουθω να επιμενω οτι το "κινητο" σου δεν συναδει την σημερον ημερα με τον λοιπο
> ηλεκτρονικο εξοπλισμο



εμενα μ αρεσει





> οταν με 4 κατοσταρικα κατεβαινεις στα 7nm και οσο ναναι 
> ηχητικα θα ακουγεται καλυτερα.



γιατι ξερεις τι opa εχει το ενα και τι το αλλο για να ακουγεται καλυτερα?
Επι πλεον γιατι υποθετεις οτι ακουω απο τo 3.5 κι οχι με εξωτερικο DAC?


btw γιατι δεν ανοιγεις θεμα? 
Αυτο το ανοιξα σχετικα με οποιον ενδιαφερεται να συζητησει αποκλειστικα για το συγκεκριμενο τροπο βαφης

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Αλαφροπετρα λέγεται η θηραϊκή γη στα οικοδομικά υλικά
Τους μπλοκους φτιάχνουν με αυτό. + Τσιμέντο

----------

nick1974 (31-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Αλαφροπετρα λέγεται η θηραϊκή γη στα οικοδομικά υλικά
> Τους μπλοκους φτιάχνουν με αυτό. + Τσιμέντο



αυτο ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον, αλλα η ελαφροπετρα κυκλοφορει σε απειρες κοκομετριες οποτε αν δεν ξερει καποιος τι να παρει ειναι δυσκολο να βρει τυχαια αυτο που πραγματικα θελει γι αυτη τη δουλεια.
ΙΣΩΣ αν καποιος γνωριζει καποιον επιπλοποιο που ασχολειται με σοβαρα επιπλα  η καποιον οργανοποιο να μπορει να μας πει περισσοτερα, παντως αν η σκονη ειναι ελαφροπετρα υποθετω και καολινη η ταλκ πρεπει επισεις να κανουν την ιδια δουλεια

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

Στις βαφες - στιλβωσεις επιπλων εχω την εντυπωση πως οι πλεον ειδικοι ειναι οι λουστραδοροι.
Θυμαμαι τα ηχεια ,δηλ τις ξυλοκαμπινες που εφτιαχνε o father ,οταν δεν ηταν ντυμενες με φορμαικα 
ενιοτε σε υφη μεταλικη αλουμινιου , τις εδινε στον λουστραδορο που τις εριχνε μια "Λακα" ξεγυρισμενη
παχια - παχια ,κατα τα γουστα του πελατη , ενω αλλοι προτιμουσαν "Ματ", τους καπλαμαδες "ανεκγρε"
της μοδας τοτε ,κοκ.
Εν πασει περιπτωσει μεγαλη σημασια παιζει η επιφανεια του ξυλου , νοβοπαν, mdf , κτλπ.
Μετα ειναι η τεχνη του λουστραδορου , η αμοιβη του ...  το υποστρωμα πρωτα , η προεργασια δηλ, πχ
δυο χερια μονωτικο (σιλερ) πολυ καλο τριψιμο καθε φορα και στο τελος η λακα.
Για αντοχη στο χρονο , προστασια απο υγρασια , σκεβρωμα κτλπ ,προτεινεται και ενα χερι Σιλερ απο τη μεσα πλευρα,
ετσι απλα με το πιστολι ενα περασμα χωρις τριψιμο.

Το τελικο φινιρισμα , γυαλισμα νομιζω ειναι λεπτομερεια,μια παρονυχιδα.
Τεσπα ο Ηλεκτρονικος εχει να φροντισει τοσα αλλα , να κανει και τον λουστραδορο τι νοημα εχει ;
Τοσοι στιλβωτες υπαρχουν , μεγαλη ανεργια στο χωρο του επιπλου ...σιγουρα ενας ευρισκεται ευκαιρος
πλησιον.

----------


## nick1974

> Τεσπα ο Ηλεκτρονικος εχει να φροντισει τοσα αλλα , να κανει και τον λουστραδορο τι νοημα εχει ;



επειδη ευτυχως δεν ειναι ολοι τοσο ευρωπαιστες, και υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που τους αρεσει περισσοτερο ο Αμερικανικος η ο Ρωσικος τροπος ζωης (οπου τα γκαραζ ειναι κανονικα εργαστηρια για τα παντα, και οι ανθρωποι αξιοι και χρησιμοι  και οχι ηλιθιοι αγοραστες με θεο το ευρω και  προγονους ναζι) ΕΧΕΙ ΝΟΗΜΑ!
Δεν ειμαστε μονοδιαστατοι μονομανεις αλλα κανονικοι ανθρωποι  με περισσοτερες απο μια ιδιοτητες



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

vasilllis (03-06-19)

----------

